# do burton pants not have powder skirts?



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

i was looking at the burton shank denim snowboarding pants since i found them on sale. i looked around for reviews and such and i couldnt find anything about a powder skirt. do all their powder skirts zip on from a burton jacket?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Powder skirts are almost always on jackets. I found that the ones that I had on a pair of pants didnt work as well as one from a jacket anyways.


----------



## Kuragari (May 26, 2009)

I've never even seen pants with a powder skirt before, how do they work?


Does it look something like this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Look up the dc banshee pants, they have a powder skirt. By the way, if only my jacket has a powder skirt and it doesnt zip to my pants (since they are different brands) should I be ok if the conditions aren't severe?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

if your jacket's powder skirt doesn't have any loops and the zipper doesn't mesh with your pants, you're screwed

but you'll be fine


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

the powder skirt has loops, it's a north face jacket. the pants are by burton and they have the zipper...i think the jacket's loops may fit with the beltloops on the pants but I won't know until they get here


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

loops go with loops


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Kuragari said:


> I've never even seen pants with a powder skirt before, how do they work?
> 
> 
> Does it look something like this?


It like a powder skirt from a jacket but it goes upwards toward your belly.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Skirts are for girls...


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have never personally seen pants with a powder skirt...Kinda weird. I have seen the sag skirt thing like on the DC's for sagging which seems pretty retarded. I hardly ever use my powder skirt. On a day with pow i'll use the Volcom zip tech and it works great. On a normal day you don't really need it unless your sliding on your ass downhill IMO!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I've used my skirt once, and it was cause I was in a snowball fight and diving around like a lunatic.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If the jacket I buy has a powder skirt, I just cut it out. Don't use them, and I don't really have a problem with powder. Use a belt with my pants and I am fine.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> If the jacket I buy has a powder skirt, I just cut it out. Don't use them, and I don't really have a problem with powder. Use a belt with my pants and I am fine.


QFT. Same here. i dont cut it out but i never use it.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Buckwheat Pant - FUEL

I had these. I have a friend who skates for them and got me a great deal


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

02siep3 said:


> Look up the dc banshee pants, they have a powder skirt. By the way, if only my jacket has a powder skirt and it doesnt zip to my pants (since they are different brands) should I be ok if the conditions aren't severe?


I looked at the pants, and I don't see a powder skirt. They have suspenders. Are you looking for bibs? That is basically a powder skirt for pants. I have only known the term powder skirt to mean on jackets. Burton makes at least one pair of bibs, but they are the fancy AK Gore-Tex pants (like $400 or $500).

--rick
SnowProfessor.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Save on DC Banshee Snowboard Pants White Multi Camo - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

on the picture that shows the inside with the zipper open you can see the powder skirt. it's the uppermost 2 buttons


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I definitely use the powder skirt on jackets, but in all my years of skiing/snowboarding, I've never really seen powder skirts on pants. Bib pants, yes.


----------

